# My water just broke - and it's YELLOW... ??



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

My water just broke about half an hour ago, and it stained my white shirt yellow. I guess I thought it would be colorless. Is this a bad sign? Meconium? Yes, I called my midwife and left a message.







Just waiting for a call back...


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

is the baby still active? do you have a fever? you should be fine. but of course consult your midwife. i had some mild meconium staining and everything was fine. my MW told me that as long as heart tones sound good, and the baby is active and i didnt have a fever than there was nothing to worry about.
take a deep breath. relax. and enjoy the ride, you are going to have a baby, mama!!!


----------



## vannienicole (Nov 2, 2006)

*


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Hope you're having a great, safe birth!


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Oh gottaknit I'm so excited for you!!! I can't wait to hear about your baby's arrival! Sending good labor and birthing vibes to you!!!


----------



## 636Jen (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vannienicole* 
Not in your dd, but saw and had to post. Not saying anything or trying to offend, but...are you sure it was your water? (I am sure you have done all the hecks, but I wanted to ask). I ask because with DS, at 41 weeks, I got a swift kick to the bladder, didn't feel it, wet myself as if my water broke, went to the hospital to get checked, then felt pretty silly







. I like to relate this story now, as it was my second kiddo. I should have known!









If it is your water, good luck mama! I hope your baby comes safely, without any complications and you have a beautiful babymoon. Congrats!

HHAHAH!! That's why I went to the hospital with my first son. They did a chemical test to see if it was amniotic fluid and then told me it was probably just pee...boy did was I embarrassed!! lol









Good luck! Hope everything goes well. Keep us posted!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *636Jen* 
HHAHAH!! That's why I went to the hospital with my first son. They did a chemical test to see if it was amniotic fluid and then told me it was probably just pee...boy did was I embarrassed!! lol










Don't feel bad! I did the same with the twins...









And to the OP-- good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

gottaknit's baby is here, safe and sound, successful vbac.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Congrats gottaknit!

And I'm glad I'm not the only one who *thought* her water broke








Jen


----------



## vannienicole (Nov 2, 2006)

*


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I'm sure you already found out it was normal - and I hope you have your new baby in your arms, or at least soon.

Happy birthing, mama.







You deserve a beautiful experience.


----------



## Salema (Aug 10, 2003)

YAY Gottaknit!!!! We are so super excited for you and the babe!!!! I'll call you!


----------

